# Small update: You can now withdraw your vote on polls.



## Chris (Oct 18, 2006)

Since changing your mind happens.


----------



## Leon (Oct 18, 2006)

i also saw that some of the larger signatures now have scroll bars on them to keep them small. nice work!


----------

